# A test for Odin owners



## Bervy (Feb 17, 2015)

HI. I have a particular work flow that requires me to adjust the power output on my 600EX-RT while being remote from the camera. I use a Camranger to trigger the camera, then evaluate the exposure on my iPhone and adjust the flash output as needed.

I have been using PW FlexTT5s for this but have some issues with them.

I have tried a ST-E3-RT, but using such a trigger will not let me change my flash power at the flash. I want to be able to have the flash in Manual and adjust as needed without having to go back to the camera, and the ST-E3-RT seem to lock me out of my flash. I can change the FEC at the flash when I am in ETTL, but I really need manual control.

So, I am considering Odins. Can someone who owns Odins and canon flashes to a test for me?

While using the trigger, can you change the mode on the flash from ETTL to Manual and adjust the output?

Thanks.


----------



## surapon (Feb 20, 2015)

Bervy said:


> HI. I have a particular work flow that requires me to adjust the power output on my 600EX-RT while being remote from the camera. I use a Camranger to trigger the camera, then evaluate the exposure on my iPhone and adjust the flash output as needed.
> 
> I have been using PW FlexTT5s for this but have some issues with them.
> 
> ...




Yes, Dear Friend Mr. Bervy.
I have and use Phottix Odin for 3-4 years, and Love them ( I have 1 Transmitter and 4 Receivers + Phottix Flash = Mittros + for both Transmiter + receiver -Build in the Flash), And I have 1 Canon 580 EX, 2 canon EX II. 1 Canon 550 EX and 1 Canon 430 EX II + 3 Youngnuo Big flashes.
Yes, I am recommend to you to get Phottix Odin.
Good luck. 
Surapon


----------



## pwp (Feb 22, 2015)

Bervy said:


> HI. I have a particular work flow that requires me to adjust the power output on my 600EX-RT while being remote from the camera. I use a Camranger to trigger the camera, then evaluate the exposure on my iPhone and adjust the flash output as needed.
> 
> I have been using PW FlexTT5s for this but have some issues with them.
> 
> ...


You're not getting much response here. It might be a better question over at the FlashHavoc forums. Find an active Odin thread and latch onto that.

-pw


----------

